# Dang wind, wish it would stop



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

You know the Gubberment keeps changing the wind forecast, Dang it !!!
I need to have it under 10 mph to do any quality calling. At the expense of a 200 mile trip I don't want to get blown out. I look and one day it looks good then the night before I check and the dad burn wind has changed. Boy it's been a miserable winter for calling. When the wind is workable it's -30*. When its decent temps the crappy wind is hurricane speeds. What's a coyote caller going to do?
Well we tried again Saturday.
We went up north in the Missouri river brakes, Holy Smoky that a long drive to your first set. Anyway on one of our early sets we had three come in. No shot for me but the boy had a long one. a Shot and miss.
Another few sets and it was my turn to test the Berger bullets better. Three an a dead run flying over some broken ground like ground jets. I let out a "WOOF" and they stopped at about 80 yards, One coyote DRT. Some more sets and My turn came again, Kinda. My son was setting on a fence line with the call and his Over under coyote gun a 223/12 gauge. The coyote was loping right down the fence, I was going to let it go right in to his lap. I have the scope dead on it all the way just in case. For what ever reason it stopped and looked my way I thought oops! busted and I smacked her. Later I thought Crap should a let her keep going, sorry son. We couldn't see the in Hole, but you can see how the Berger bullets work and No out hole. Now were talken !!!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Good job! Nice light colored fur. You could prolly sell the carcass as a Chupacabra on ebay.

Steve


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

You need a nice mangy coyote to sell it as a chupacabra. Lol...congrats! Way to push through it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a real good looking fur. Cool!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Doesn't look anything like the chupacabra's we have here...... Congrats!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a good look'in fur Dawg.

Is that a Piranha your skin'in with. How do you like the blade?.

awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

catcapper said:


> That's a good look'in fur Dawg.
> 
> Is that a Piranha your skin'in with. How do you like the blade?. awprint:


Love It !!!!!

http://www.americanknifeandsword.com/piranta-edge-blaze-orange-abs-2-3-4-in-60xt-blade.html?gclid=CLq0ibWxj7wCFQNqfgodW2sAqA


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I may have to break down and pick one up one of these seasons. I've been use'in the hook blade on the back of the duel edge utility knife for split'in down the back legs and the razor edge sure lays'em open.

Guess I'm get'in off topic a bit.

:focus:

awprint:


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

congrats on the kill!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done! Wind is kinda crushing our hopes this weekend.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on taking out a couple more coyotes. You're not kidding about the crazy kind of weather we've been having. Temperature swings of 40 degrees or more over a day or two. Then the temperatures drop to around zero for about a week. Wind just keeps blowing in an artic blast or pushing one out. Sounds like you've had hard hunting, but at least it's paying off with some nice furs.


----------

